

MySQL no longer free - Thanks Oracle - Mikecsi
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9194740/Oracle_raises_cost_of_low_end_MySQL_support?taxonomyId=88

======
tlack
What makes you say that? They've increased and changed their paid support
offerings, but Oracle has a higher cost basis than Sun does - this should be
expected..

<http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/>

